
If I could do it all over again... - chanux
http://www.livemint.com/2010/08/09193841/IF-I-COULD-DO-IT-ALL-OVER-AGAI.html?atype=tp
======
unwind
Title could include that the implied question is being answered by Sir Richard
Branson, of Virgin (and lots more) fame.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Branson> if you need a refresher.

------
user24
A good read, but I find it interesting that his answer to the "what would you
do if just starting out" question is the bland and obvious:

"some kind of web based business"

Well, yeah, thanks Rich that's a great help!

This is why I love the openness of PG&co - compare their "ideas we'd like to
fund" section - <http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

~~~
samh
He's not being bland and obvious, it's just bland and obvious to us. Online
business is still a smart part of business in general, to someone of Richard's
age who gets as many pitches as he does "web based" is not bland and obvious.
That's my take anyway.

~~~
NickPollard
I agree, I thought it was interesting that someone who started in business a
long time ago has adapted and updated to stay fresh with what is important at
any given time.

As someone who started with a print magazine, it's nice to hear that he now
sees the future on the web, compared to many from that era who would
stubbornly stick to what they had originally started with.

------
edw519
_Q: What are the top three ways to find funding for a new business?_

OP's answer overlooks the top _one_ way to fund a new business: your first
customer.

Think about it, most of us already have everything we need to go into a
software business: a computer, bandwidth, a little gray matter, a little
desire, and a decent chair. All that's really missing is a customer.

Find someone who is willing to pay for something, build it for them, and get
paid. You've just knocked off multiple birds with one stone.

Funny how often this is overlooked.

~~~
eugenejen
I guess for Richard Branson cases, the initial capital requirement for
consumer oriented media/air line/mobile/finance ventures probably is larger
than revenue from initial customers.

~~~
regularfry
Yeah, it's completely different when your first "customer" is in fact many
small sales to consumers over several months _after_ you've had to lay down
the capital in the first place.

------
japaget
Linked URL displays blank page; alternate link:
[http://www.livemint.com/2010/08/09203655/If-I-could-do-it-
al...](http://www.livemint.com/2010/08/09203655/If-I-could-do-it-all-over-
agai.html?d=1)

------
ritonlajoie
Very good read. I was very amused to see the author, at the end ! I didn't
know richard Branson was living in India ?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Yeah, I hear he summers at the Taj Mahal. :)

